# R410a acoil and R22 condenser



## nooche (Sep 7, 2012)

I installed an Air temp 3 ton r22 condeser and a 3 Ton Acoil by Nordyne Model # for a coil is c7bam03648c-c. The condenser is looking for a .073 piston and the one with the acoil is .067..The style of the pistons are very different The a coil piston is very tiny not the normal looking piston..Can i still use the .067 piston with that condenser.. Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

No. You get a low suction and a high head.


----------

